# Selling a couple Mounts



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I am selling a couple of my mount which I won third place on at Competition. If interested please take a look.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=6377


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Mink mount is sold!! Coyote Mount is still availible any takers!!


----------

